# Removing Square-Headed Screws



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

Most of the railing was held together with these square headed screws too, but some of hte railings used torx bits, t15 i think. Those were perfect, every one came right out, no slipping, stripping, or problems of any kind. Shame they didn't build the whole thing with those.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

A good impact drill/driver should make short work of those screws.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Get a supply of impact rated S2 bits and an impact driver. The tricky part, as you discovered, is clearing the crud out of the screw heads first. But you'll find that with a cordless impact driver it is much easier to remove or install screws without stripping them.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Another trick is once the screw heads cleaned out give the bit a tap with a hammer to set it in place, then try to remove it.
By far the tool that I use most is my impact driver.
It can drill without the bit slipping in a chuck, drives sockets with an adaptor, removes rusty screws.
I even use it when doing drywall.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

So I'm looking for an impact driver right now, but all of the ones I see are cordless and expensive. Does anyone make an inexpensive corded one? I prefer corded tools, I have plenty of outlets and don't like batteries.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

makita makes a cheap corded one however if your taking out a bunch of screws before you buy one make sure it has an electric brake so it will stop spinning as soon as you let off the trigger like a cordless will


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If you must have a corded version...

http://www.cpoworkshop.com/porter-c...d=pcbnpce201&gclid=CNHFl9XknMQCFYiVfgodKm8AQw

I'd snatch that up before the deal is gone.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

These handy cutters will allow you to leave the bad screws in the joists and still remove the boards----look at Rockler or Wood Craft


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

So I finally got an impact driver and it DOES work a lot better than a regular drill, when it comes to removing these things. But I do still have one problem. DO they make better bits? One slip from a bent screw and the S2 bit becomes completely mangled. It ends up looking more like an octagon than a square. I know with impact wrenches for automotive use, they have special sockets for them that work better than traditional metals. Is that the same for driver bits? 

Also, I love how all the bits are hex shaped and they just snap in without the need to screw the drill right and use friction. Why don't' they make all regular drills / drill bits with connections like this. It is so much better.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

l008com said:


> Also, I love how all the bits are hex shaped and they just snap in without the need to screw the drill right and use friction. Why don't' they make all regular drills / drill bits with connections like this. It is so much better.


Sometimes you want the drill bit to spin. Imagine you're drilling a large diameter hole in metal, and in drill mode there's no clutch. Want to know what happens when it catches? Your wrist hurts, that's what. 

What kind of bits are you using? I thought bits didn't matter until I got a tool with a bit more horsepower, now its essential. The internet is full of people griping about DeWalt's bits, and I'm on the fence with Milwaukee's Shockwave bits (they're alright, but the phillips bits don't do much for me). Haven't tried Bosch, but their jigsaw blades are good.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

They sell 'em in the big box stores. They are labeled "Impact ready".

I still have some with soft shoulders, mainly because I don't always get the drill bit lined up with the pocket screw and it spins out. After a while, it is not so easy to use and I replace it.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

One word of advice...
Do not install the treads like in the picture.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Surprised to see Robertson-head screws in the States. They are less prone to cam-out and are easier to one-hand in tight situations, but, yes, they do crud up in horizontal outdoor settings. Make sure your tool/bit is in-line with the screw.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

I wish they had used T15 torx for everything, I would be a very happy camper and this ramp would already be entirely disassembled.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Perhaps it is the quality of your bits? I notice a difference depending on where I buy my Robertson bits.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The method of installation is what's causing the disassembly problem and not so much the bits.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

I used my impact driver today to start taking the structure down. I got through maybe 10 pieces of decking (10 screws each) and then I started taking that piece of structure down which was nailed. So that was just prying with a pry bar. 

So between each slat (that had 10 screws), I would stop and put the driver down while i cleaned out the 10 screw heads in the next piece. Despite this break I gave it, I still managed to get the driver so hot that it started smoking. Am I doing something wrong? Or is there a problem with this driver? It's a porter cable corded impact driver and it was brand new, this was its first real use.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I'd say you waited too long to give it a break, but I dunno. My impact driver has a computer in it that will shut the tool down if it's been worked too hard, and I've never had that happen.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

10 screws sure didn't seem like a lot. and it set for a good amount of time between planks. That computer sounds good, I wish mine had something like that.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

OH MY GOD what a difference the impact ready bits make! So I removed about 4 feet of decking and destroyed 4 regular S2 bits. Then I went to lowes and found a 5 pack of impact capable S2 bits. I've done 8 feet of decking since and that first bit from the 5 pack is still going strong.

I also work EVEN slower snow, giving the driver even more breaks. I like to work slow anyway but its a little too slow. Oh well.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

You know, I read that as you were doing 10 slats of 10 screws each, so doing 100 before giving it a break.

Ten screws and it smokes is not good. It wasn't user error at that point.


----------



## Rango (Dec 13, 2013)

I have the Porter Cable impact wrench and it will go all day without problems. If yours is getting hot you should give it a break, maybe the screws are too long or really tight. Also, just run it at the speed that works best, faster is not always better.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

My screws are really wedged in there tight. Many of them do require a lot of impacting before they break free and can spin out normally.


----------

